# Stem is seized on '61 Schwinn Cycle Truck



## tobolski (Oct 21, 2010)

anyone have some good tips on how to break loose a seized stem?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 21, 2010)

aerokroil and time


----------



## sqrly (Oct 21, 2010)

Sawzall, blowtorch and a BFH





My post is just a joke, do not use any of the tools I listed if you like the bike.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2010)

Someone suggested using the penetrating fluid such as PB blaster, and then hitting it with an air hammer to vibrate it loose. I haven't had an opportunity to try it, but will on the next stuck stem I encounter.


----------



## tobolski (Oct 21, 2010)

actually sqrly, it crossed my mind more than once,  haha (no really). i'll give them all a try and let you guys know, thanks for the tips!


----------



## tobolski (Oct 24, 2010)

well, she's out. two days of soaking in pb blaster, used a block of wood and hammer to hammer down on the underside of the neck as to not dent, tapping the sides of the stem with block and hammer, and finally today i secured the fork end and used a block and hammer to hammer the side of the neck to jar it loose...finally gave way. i looked for the aerokroil but couldn't find, i'll end up just ordering some though to try it out next time, thanks for all the tips


----------

